# Naughty Nami



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is a video of "A Wing and a Prayer" 's rescue, Nami Chan persecuting Poppet under the disapproving eye of Norwood. Feral pigeon, collared dove and wood pigeon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Chy5UB92Gd4&mode=related&search=pigeons%20and%20doves

Cynthia


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Great video Cynthia . I'm sure little poppet will get her own back soon! I love the name Norwood for your gorgeous woodie. You are absolutely right about the disaproving, head cocked, one-eyed stare. Spooky....just looked out my window and seen one of my regular woodies land on the fence opposite looking for more grub . There is something about their eyes that I find attractive.

Lindi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Lindi,

Woodies are such delightful birds and even though their plumage may be similar each one seems to have a completely different face and personality. Even their calls, though they use the same phrases, are individual.

Cynthia


----------

